# Lisa Marie Naegle



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Sad tale for the family and don't condone murder at all, this even trumps karma. The former reality star was found murdered this week, lady was having an affair with the guy who eventually killed her.

From the pictures taken mere hours before her death she didn't have a care in the world, so much for all those crocodile tears when people get found out..but the worst part is her family knew about the affair and went to the killer begging to know where she was, because they knew who he was and that she had been with him. Doesn't appear like the husband knew as he was trying to hack her phone and find her location instead of going to the OM.

Brutal. Just brutal.

But imagine now the funeral, the court cases etc, how does one stand in front of people mourning when they knew she was having an affair?

Jackie Rogers confesses to murdering Bridalplasty contestant Lisa Marie Naegle | Daily Mail Online


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

I hear you cuz.

What strikes me from the story is that they were trying to have a baby. This lady is carrying on an affair with a guy while at the same time trying to grow her family? wtf. Talk about cake eating.

Hate to hear of anybody getting killed, but kind of like someone who messes with hard drugs and OD's, if you play with fire....


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

No Sympathy


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Apparently he offed her because she was "breaking up" with him and going back to her husband. Used to remember breaking up was a phone call or maybe a letter, never going out partying and drinking and having fun.

I guess it's the famous "closure" she was after.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> Apparently he offed her because she was "breaking up" with him and going back to her husband. Used to remember breaking up was a phone call or maybe a letter, never going out partying and drinking and having fun.
> 
> I guess it's the famous "closure" she was after.


If this is true, then it really is sad. Maybe she was a horrible person for cheating on her husband, but no one deserves to be murdered. Except for maybe people like Hitler. And there were people who loved her, and who will still mourn for her. And her poor husband... he is not only mourning the loss of his wife, but also mourning the life that he thought they had together.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

The Rogers guy is crazy. He's the only one saying there was an affair, or you guys reading something else? The victim told her sister Rogers was gay.

Either way, the Rogers guy is crazy.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GuyInColorado said:


> The Rogers guy is crazy. He's the only one saying there was an affair, or you guys reading something else? *The victim told her sister Rogers was gay.*
> 
> Either way, the Rogers guy is crazy.


LOL... riiiiiiiiiight...

Hopefully she didn't have kids.

Either way, lie down w/ dogs and you get fleas.

Or eaten by the dogs.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder if her husband will hook up with her sister...


----------



## josephddiazz (Sep 20, 2016)

KJ_Simmons said:


> I hear you cuz.
> 
> What strikes me from the story is that they were trying to have a baby. This lady is carrying on an affair with a guy while at the same time trying to grow her family? wtf. Talk about cake eating.
> 
> Hate to hear of anybody getting killed, but kind of like someone who messes with hard drugs and OD's, if you play with fire....


Such a sad stor..


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

How long had her and her husband been married? Must not have been very long is she was on a recent bridal show. I don't watch trash reality TV so I wouldn't know.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

She may have become addicted to the drama lifestyle portrayed on reality TV and hoped to extend it by having an affair.

In the list of negatives about affairs, doing things in secret behind closed doors with someone who is really unknown to you while no one else knows you are there, sounds like the plot for a horror film. 

Tamat


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Jponce06 (Feb 24, 2016)

It's sad and she didn't deserve it. But unfortunately her infidelity made it impossible to feel any sympathy for her.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> No Sympathy


I have sympathy. Especially for the innocent here.

Sometimes people really mess up their lives with acts of gross stupidity.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Sometimes people really mess up their lives with acts of gross stupidity.


The jails are full of them.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I have sympathy. Especially for the innocent here.
> 
> Sometimes people really mess up their lives with acts of gross stupidity.


For the innocents whose lives were traumatized, yes. For her, none whatsoever.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't think she deserved to be murdered. Even though cheating is a deal breaker for me, I still feel sorry for them because they are totally lost. To be so lost in doing the wrong thing, there's no way cheaters are happy people, IMO. This is a sad tragic story.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't get it. Her husband is a good looking guy. That wasn't enough for her? Is anything ever enough for some people? 

Or was she just self-destructive by nature? She obviously had body-shame issues and low self esteem.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> I don't get it. Her husband is a good looking guy. That wasn't enough for her? Is anything ever enough for some people?
> 
> Or was she just self-destructive by nature? She obviously had body-shame issues and low self esteem.


Hos gonna ho, yo.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I don't get it. Her husband is a good looking guy. That wasn't enough for her? Is anything ever enough for some people?
> 
> Or was she just self-destructive by nature? She obviously had body-shame issues and low self esteem.


Good looking, rich, that's not really the point is it? 

Although extenuating circumstances may lead to cheating in some cases it's almost always about the wayward and the poor (and very conscious) choices they make.

My whole deal with this lady was she was apparently murdered because she was breaking up with the OP and going back to her husband, yet not mere hours before she's dancing, taking pictures having a whale of a time.

She might well have broken up with him but the fact she decided she had her fun then when the night was over discard him to go back to her husband shows her state of mind and the absolute wreckage she left before..and now continues to leave in light of her murder.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> How long had her and her husband been married? Must not have been very long is she was on a recent bridal show. I don't watch trash reality TV so I wouldn't know.


I believe I read it was 2010.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

I feel sad that her affair or situation and lack of boundaries led to people picking apart her last moments before death. 

I am sad she died. I don't believe an affair person DESERVES bodily harm or assault. And I think it is completely un empathetic to feel this is what she deserved. Glass houses people. I sure hope if I make a heinous mistake people wont kick at my corpse. 

I feel its good that at least she was smiling and having fun on her last night on earth. Being a little Nihilistic I hope to have a smile on my face before I die. 

This guy is sick, and the lesson here is in affairs you put up blinders, you don't see the crazy person under the fantasy. It's a dangerous world out there even without affairs, just dating can have its dangers. the problem is AFFAIRS are a fog in and of its self, and you ignore the warning signs in the other person.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, you are arguing semantics. People, myself included, believe there is a difference between mistakes and choices. I can feel sympathy and empathy for a mistake, I can feel the exact opposite for a choice. To me, no matter the circumstances, an affair is a choice. I don't believe she deserved to be murdered, but a discussion about the circumstances is fine.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> Glass houses people. I sure hope if I make a heinous mistake people wont kick at my corpse.


What she did was a lot more than a mistake unless she chose the wrong pair of shoes for the terrain, and slipped and fell on the guy's penis. 

What she did says everything about her character and morality, and those who chose to judge were not um.. making a mistake.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Picking apart the word "Mistakes" is arguing semantics, (not what I was saying AT ALL). Nothing about my argument is semantic. LOOK up the word, I'm not sure you know the meaning.

To argue semantics is to argue about the linguistics. I was not arguing about the use or choice of a language, but about the choice she made in life and CHOSE the word mistake. (because I'm looking from my perspective. She made a laps in judgment in her life.) Sure mistakes are also just choices, you only know down the line if the choice was a mistake, or good. 


I only ague on behalf of a youthful woman who could have learned from her choices and changed her life, but instead the blinder of an affair clouded her sight and she was killed (brutally i might add, buried naked...). It can happen to so many, it does not make one evil, and i think all of you that have no feeling are shockingly cruel. 

I know being cheated on makes you hardened. Im a BS, but i like to imagine that my husbands betrayal didn't take my grace away. i wish her and her family peace.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Well, you are arguing semantics. People, myself included, believe there is a difference between mistakes and choices. I can feel sympathy and empathy for a mistake, I can feel the exact opposite for a choice. To me, no matter the circumstances, an affair is a choice. I don't believe she deserved to be murdered, but a discussion about the circumstances is fine.


I agree. I think it's even possible to feel sympathy and empathy for those who have had affairs when we have had our own, and/or when we have never been hurt/harmed by a partner's affair. 

The guy is absolutely sick. It can be dangerous dating. It is absolutely inherently dangerous having an affair. Even when your partner isn't normally a bit dangerous, there have been plenty of partners murdered by the betrayed spouse while they slept. 

Affair fog is infatuation. We tend to call it affair fog because we don't like associating it with something we used to consider at least somewhat wholesome. It's good for two young folks to fall in love(infatuation). Either affair fog or new love(infatuation), it will end in 24-36 months in most instances. There really is no difference in what it is. Only it's name is different.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

The blinder of infatuation caused by having sex with a man she wasn't married to, while still being married, caused her blindness. 

No sex, no affair fog. The sex while infatuated causes very strong bonding chemicals to be produced. Some folks don't seem to have them, and/or they don't affect them as strongly. Others will kill when they are betrayed....even when the affair partner is the betrayed because the wife has rightfully gone back to her husband. 

Crazy increases exponentially in all involved when affairs happen. 

Choose to take a chance or to stay out of affairs and get a divorce or work on the marriage. It really is that simple, until you add emotions and hormones from EAs and PAs.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

threelittlestars said:


> I feel sad that her affair or situation and lack of boundaries led to people picking apart her last moments before death.


Nothing to pick apart, she was photographed, dancing and having a good time. What happened after they left the club, who knows, only he does, but according to him and the family she was breaking up with him.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Advice to anybody involved in an affair. Do your deeds in private. Break up in public.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I feel bad for her husband. It's hard to have much sympathy for her though.


----------



## ShatteredStill (Dec 20, 2016)

It takes a certain kind of person to crave the kind of 'fame' & attention that one gets from appearing on reality television. I doubt that she was a particularly mentally healthy lady with a track record of making healthy choices. 

Of course she deserves sympathy though! What bitterness does it take to believe that a human being deserves to experience that blind terror & agony in their final moments?


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm not sure I'm going to buy claims from the man who bashed her brains with a hammer. I'm going to need some actual evidence there was an affair before I judge the poor woman.


----------



## WoundedTiger (Dec 26, 2016)

WOW, not sure how I would react here, but if it was my wife, I would skip the funeral and piss on her grave later on.

This is despicable!!


----------



## ShatteredStill (Dec 20, 2016)

This is a human being! 

Infidelity destroys. I know! It's a struggle not to become cold & cynical. I used to love myself. I liked being ME. My WH has taken so very much from me. I won't allow him to take my compassion & empathy.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

It seems like Rogers changed his story from saying he had no involvement with her to having an affair? I don't know, hard to say. If she had an affair, she didn't deserve this ending. I feel sorry for her husband, too...sounds like a really nice guy and he said they were planning to have a baby.


----------



## ShatteredStill (Dec 20, 2016)

Such an awful tragedy for the families involved.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

The Middleman said:


> No Sympathy


Either you are happy being decent, in which case you can sympathise. Or you are envious of her being an arsehole, in which case you will not.


----------



## ShatteredStill (Dec 20, 2016)

I've known good people in my life who have done awful things. I've lost people very close to me. I've been hurt, betrayed & devastated by loved ones. I known incredible kindness & selflessness. 

It's easy to judge from a distance. That's what celebrities are there for!! 

Real life is very complex. Empathy is a gift & a curse.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

No one knows the facts except the two of them. The truth is a combination of what he says, what she says, and what others observed. I don't think we will ever know the truth. She's dead.

Like I said, infidelity can easily cause murder, whomever feels betrayed. Those new partners have no regard for the marriage or the efforts put into it. She chose her AP as much as he chose her. 

I feel sorry for her husband. She isn't in any pain, any more. Yeah, it would have been best for her to live her life, but she was. It was fun for a while and she enjoyed it. No one can know what is going to happen. We all take our chances with someone new. 

We can't know how our current SO will change. It's all a gamble. Too bad she lost. Thankfully, the AP didn't kill her widower, too.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Mr The Other said:


> Either you are happy being decent, in which case you can sympathise. Or you are envious of her being an arsehole, in which case you will not.


 :nono:


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

The Middleman said:


> :nono:


Can you not do words?


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

In most cultures, infidelity isn't a crime that warrants a death verdict. It's easy enough to say "she had it coming to her" after the fact, but i doubt many here actually think she deserved to die. It's like when we see a thief get killed. We often say "Well, the dumb ass shouldn't have been stealing!", but most of us agree theft isn't worth killing a person for. 

I said earlier it's hard to have a lot of sympathy for her given that she was cheating. I do have sympathy for anyone who dies an early death. But given the fact that she was cheating, it's just not something I'll spend much time worrying over.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

My thoughts were, "that's terrible". Then, I thought, "but who could have saved her"? Given the infatuation she was feeling, I doubt anyone who knew him better, and I be there was someone, she would likely not have listened. Just as, most men and women don't listen when they think they are in love. 

So, what else can be said?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Deidre* said:


> It seems like Rogers changed his story from saying he had no involvement with her to having an affair? I don't know, hard to say. If she had an affair, she didn't deserve this ending. I feel sorry for her husband, too...sounds like a really nice guy and he said *they were planning to have a baby.*


Well...she was planning to have someone's baby....


----------

